# Behavior Change



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

PLEASE Help - I need some advice!!

From all our 4 dogs, Hunter has always been the Alpha dog. He is the oldest at 4yo. However, just recently his WHOLE demeanor has change. He will NOT go into the kitchen I have to talk him into it (baby-talk). For a lack of a better word, its like something spooked him. He is fine in any other part of the house. I am always with them, so I know he wasn’t hurt or anything in the kitchen. Our kitchen has a center island; he will not go on either side of it. I have tried giving him treats, he will take them but then go back to him submissive ways, he starts tip-toeing, crouching and walking with his ears pulled back. If we are all in the kitchen and I leave, all the dogs will follow me out except for Hunter he will go the opposite direction, to the dining room (the closet room) which in off the kitchen and he will sit there and whine in. You can tell he wants to cross the kitchen but scared too. I told my husband it has to do with the kitchen floor, its wood. At first I thought his nails were bothering so I trim them down, now I can’t hear his nail tap but he still very hesitate to go in the kitchen. One change, is I have been transition from kibble to raw (Primal) but the biggest change in his life is my husband is gone, he on a month long work trip, Husband left on Sunday, Hunter started acting weird on Monday. Could he miss him that much to start acting weird?? My husband and Hunter have a VERY special bond. They LOVE each other beyond words. I’m very concern with his recent behavior I thought he would get better as the days go by but it hasn't. This is not the first time my husband been on a work trip, last year he was gone 7 months total but it was 2-3 weeks at a time.

In the past, Hunter was always good for looking out the window people-watching, or looking out for the neighbor-stray cats to walk just or just waiting to bark at anything that moves – him just being a dog but he hasn’t done that either. All the other dogs are acting normal. not sure what is going on with Hunter. 

Any idea what is going on or advice or suggestions to help Hunter? 

I wanted to post a video but my phone isn't work - a whole other issue.

Sorry for the long post. 
Betty


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vs can be so sensitive and I am not saying this is the problem but it could be that you are making the problem worse by thinking about it or worrying about it. 

If I feel worried about anything my boy shakes and is so affected. You could as a first approach ignore it and when he does come in and grab a treat do a crazy good boy dance like you would have done when he was pup and you were potty training. Really go back to basics. 

I do though think that the more you worry the more he will worry. Try this for a bit as long as he is eating fine and pooing fine. 

I wouldn't mind knowing how he acts when out and about on walks?

It the above fails you should get a vet check.

Hope it improves soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

BFrancs, you say you know Hunter wasn't hurt or anything in the kitchen, but I think he probably was. My boy Willie started exhibiting this same kind of behavior last winter, and after a few trips to the Vet and a lot of worry, it turned out that Willie had been getting some static shocks ("pokes") due to the cold temps and dry winter air. 

Do you ever experience static electricity in your house? If you have, then it's safe to say that Hunter has, too. We might not like it, but at least we understand it. For Hunter, it might seem like some horrid invisible monster is hurting him! See if that theory might be your answer.

Get a fresh can of "Static Guard" unscented and spray it around the areas Hunter hangs out. Spray his bedding, too. When you pet him, first wash your hands and put on some hand lotion to reduce the possibility of static shock. Change his dishes to glass, which is less likely to build up an electrical charge. All of these things worked for Willie, and he got over his spookiness after a little time passed. 

_p.s. If you don't already have one, you could think about buying a humidifier... or running a vaporizer with just plain, distilled water in it. _


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you recently put anything in the room that might be causing buzzing that you can't hear. WiFi or blue tooth speaker?, new appliance that you leave on? This can cause dogs to be a bit spooked too.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We have hardwood floors in the house and our dog goes through bouts of timidness walking along them. Every now and then he will zoom around a corner and slip and slide, after that, very, very scared of walking past that area. Starts whining and standing there waiting for us to walk by with him. Is pretty annoying actually. 

a couple of days and he is fine, then back to this behavior. it is on and off, but i know he isn't a fan of the hardwood floors. 

the best part is the more we wash the floors the worse it gets, but my wife insists that I keep washing them.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you want to test the idea that he's afraid of the floors, put some mats (preferably with a non-slip backing) or towels on the floor and see if he will walk across those. Be careful not to encourage him to run if you use towels. He'll slip.


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

*born36,* I think your right, the first day I probably did egg it on I just felt so bad for him, its not like him to act so skittish and fearful. He’s always been the big brave dog of the house. Yesterday I tried to play games and act goofy with him and it did help but I just got discourage when he reverted back to his fearful ways. I will keep at it. Today I tried not to baby him and tried to act normal I didn't want him to feel I was worried about him. Hopefully he didn't sense it on me. As for walks, playing outside or being in any other part of the house – he fine, he acts his normal. It’s just in the kitchen, and the only place in the house that has hardwood floors.

As for the vet, don’t think he needs to go there yet, just like you said he eating and pooping just fine.

You nail it about new things in the room – since it has been so cold, I moved a small space heater in the room and he’s been acting funny around it, so I put that back to its original spot in the basement. 


*Mswhipple, *Our house is very static and very dry. Never would have thought about static being a nuisance to him. I will buy some Static Guard, hopefully that will stop the horrid invisible monster. Our dog bowls are stainless steel bowls, do you know if that attracts electricity?

*
FrancoD13, *Yup, clean and mop the floors today too that did help a little. All four of mine are always slipping and sliding in the kitchen – I usually keep a good eye on them when they are playing in there. Usually to make sure the big ones don’t smoosh the little ones. 
Actually this morning at breakfast, (Hunter LOVES to eat and that hasn’t changed thank god), after I fed them, I turn the lights off in the kitchen and walked out and went to my room, I heard them playing in the hallway, so I thought it was all four, turns out Hunter stayed in the kitchen hiding behind the kitchen table and wouldn’t move. I had to stand next to him and escort him out of the kitchen, That’s the only way he would walk out of the kitchen and again, he was hunch over, tail between his legs and barely wanting to touch the floor. I wonder if he did bump one his nail or hit himself hard on the wall and that’s what’s making him act so strange.

*Jld640,*
You guys are good; I actually bought two rugs today, in my rush to get home I bought one non-slip rug and accidently bought a regular-rug (I thought they were both non-slip) either way, I did test it out. Of course, he didn’t want nothing to do with the slippery one, he lost his footing as soon as he stepped on it. (that’s getting return) the other one I had to encourage him to walk on it but he eventually did; he walk very slow and sat down for a good few seconds. He tail was still under him but at least he was waggling it – guess he was proud he made some progress.

I could have swore this weird behavior would be associated with my husband being gone but after reading your guys replies I guess I’m wrong, either way I just hope this is a phase Hunter is going thru and it passes quick.


*So GLAD and GRATEFUL for VF,* you guys didn’t fail me – THANKs everybody for the great advice and sharing your own experience! I feel so much better after hearing your suggestion plus he’s getting less skittish.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@MsWhipple - thanks for sharing that info. I had never thought of that. Our youngest lab will walk backwards through the kitchen, almost like she is afraid to see what is coming. We do have a couple of scatter rugs - one in front of the patio door and one in front of the sink. She will get to those and turn around and walk fine as long as it isn't the laminate under her feet. My husband is adding a humidifier to our furnace this weekend because our ND winters are so cold and dry. It will be interesting to see if that makes a difference. Our other dogs don't exhibit this behavior, but it is a constant for Meg.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*BFrancs:* Regarding the stainless steel bowls... Yes, they can harbor (don't know if that's the right word) static electricity. Put those away for use in the summertime. Use some old Pyrex mixing bowls, or some other kind of glass bowl. You can get them at the Salvation Army Store. They are less likely to give him a "poke".


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We have the exact same problem with H- he developed a sudden and unexplained fear of the kitchen floor. He has never been the bravest of dogs- he's very timid and submissive- but he's never been fear aggressive and enjoys playing with other dogs so we've never thought of it as much of an issue. When he was younger we had to change his food bowls too- even now he delicately sips water from the edge of the bowl, like he doesn't want his ears to touch it or something.

I think this stems from my parents being down to visit- my mum has accidentally stood on his tail a number of times and she makes a lot of noise in the kitchen dropping things etc. 

Anyway- he initially refused to come and get his food, then would run in, grab a bite and 'reverse' back into the living room to chew it. Also he sleeps in his crate in the kitchen- was fine going to bed but in the morning refused to come out! He put two paws out, then stood there and howled the place down for a good 20-30 minutes before finally coming out. 

After a couple of days of initially ignoring it, then praising him when he does finally come out of bed, he's a lot better now but still does not like the kitchen all that much- any suggestions?


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

We’re on Day 6 of Hunter’s strange behavior. We are still taking it day by day, he getting better but he isn’t where he use to be; it’s a slow progress. He’s walking a little bit faster in the kitchen but still hesitate. I ignore him when he starts with his ears pulled back and pawing at the floor as he tries to decide if he really wants to go in the kitchen or not. I have notice he waits for me to walk by and use me as a shield when he wants to go from one side of the kitchen to the other side. Today, Hunter had no choice. I shampoo all the carpets in the house; so, all four dogs were restricted to the kitchen and the patio (which is off the kitchen). Hunter handled it pretty well even though he spent most of the day on the patio while the other 3 ran in and out from the patio and the kitchen. He did brave it out a couple times when he wanted to drink water.

The rugs are helping and I order a humidifier, should get here on Monday, hopefully that will help with dry air and static shock.


----------

